# Any Rumors of a Madone 7.0?



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking at either completing overhauling my Merlin (new components + wheels), or getting a new bike. If I go the new bike route, I'm looking at a Madone Project 1.

So any rumors of a new, Madone "7.0"? I'm guessing that Trek has to be close to coming out with an updated version of the Madone, as the 6.9SSL is a few years old now.

Thanks,


----------



## Tallyguy (Jul 23, 2011)

2013 Trek bikes are in production now. Was told the current Madone will still be sold, with "a few changes," although no info on what those changes are. Also, very strong hint that a new aero bike is on the production line.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

@Tallyguy,

Any time frames for either the 2013 (Tour de France?) or aero bike introduction?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Aero road bikes seem to be the coming thing. Trek is a bit late but no doubt they will have a good offering.


----------



## texaspancake (Oct 14, 2011)

Any ideas if the bike that cancella used at the strade bianche might be a future madone?


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Looks like my question is partially answered by this article on Bikeradar:
Cancellara Debuts New Trek At Strade Bianche - BikeRadar


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

The cable/wire routing on that bike look to me to be the future for the Madone. Whether or not we'll see a completely new model is hard to say. There were also some other features on the frame that don't look to be, "Classic specific".


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

Look for a new Madone to be introduced at the TdF.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

@tbb001,

My guess is exactly the same -- any new, non-classic specific frame will show up at the TdF.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

More info on Cancellara's mystery Madone from Strade Bianche:
UCI approved: Cancellara


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey tbb001 - any word on the release of the new P1 paint schemes to go with the new ride? I absolutely LOVE my 2010 Purple P1 Madone, and can't wait to order my next one...just waiting for the P1's and the new Shimano Di2.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd like to see a RadioShack/Nissan-style P1 option that doesn't have the lame sponsor logos.

When will 2013 SRAM Red be an option?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Hey tbb001 - any word on the release of the new P1 paint schemes to go with the new ride? I absolutely LOVE my 2010 Purple P1 Madone, and can't wait to order my next one...just waiting for the P1's and the new Shimano Di2.


Haven't heard anything about new P1 paint schemes, unfortunately. I no longer work in the P1 dept at Trek...I now own my own shop in AZ. 



MarvinK said:


> When will 2013 SRAM Red be an option?


It was supposed to get added a week or so ago, but got delayed.
There are only a few groupsets available right away, and then it will show a long leadtime (45-60 days or so).


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

tbb001 said:


> Haven't heard anything about new P1 paint schemes, unfortunately. I no longer work in the P1 dept at Trek...I now own my own shop in AZ.
> 
> Congrats! What's the name of the shop and where about in AZ?


----------



## Hooger (Dec 25, 2011)

hello,the new Madone is presented in May


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Trek make good bikes?
:Whitetextlaugh!:


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> Congrats! What's the name of the shop and where about in AZ?


Thank you!

Trek Bicycle Store West Phoenix. Located in Avondale, AZ...western suburb of Phoenix.


----------

